# Metal body build_7string headless!



## therion777 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm abuot 60%? of the way through this build and decided to do a thread on it...

spec
fanned fret headless 7string
steel body(4130 chromory tube, carbon steel plate, stainless plate)
blood wood neck with blood wood FB (made by Tom Drinkwater at Oakland Axe Factory)

Just try to upload some pics....


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds / looks great from what I can make out from the x2 pictures that have loaded! 

Get those other pictures working, I Look forward to seeing more of this!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 23, 2015)

I really like where this is going.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Feb 23, 2015)

Color me intrigued.


----------



## Hywel (Feb 23, 2015)

Can't wait to hear what this sounds like


----------



## odibrom (Feb 23, 2015)

Hywel said:


> Can't wait to hear what this sounds like



I think it will sound as steel based strings vibrating over magnetic pickups... as most of these instruments do...


----------



## therion777 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've understood how to upload big pics...

making screw thread





cut out the notch part










tubes and plate are set to the jig


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 24, 2015)

On behalf of everybody (and I quote):


> More!!


----------



## Hywel (Feb 24, 2015)

odibrom said:


> I think it will sound as steel based strings vibrating over magnetic pickups... as most of these instruments do...



Still, should be an interesting addition to the tonewood (or tonematerials I suppose) debate whether you're a believer or not


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Feb 24, 2015)

I love builds like this. I want to do one of my own one of these days.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Feb 24, 2015)

I am curious to see this thing come together/in action. As someone who never really bought too much (or at all) into the tone wood debate, I think its always neat to hear guitars made from different materials. Plus the design just looks cool.


----------



## pdotson (Feb 24, 2015)

This looks really cool. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## therion777 (Feb 25, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> On behalf of everybody (and I quote):



Thank you for your kind words!

here is additional pics.

grinding steel is tough work...





in s state of readiness











It is the most fun part! 





I have to finish blazing work before mdf jig is burn&#12288;up.


----------



## Berserker (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks like a gun from a sci fi movie! Really looking forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 27, 2015)

Now, this is going to get really interesting 
Duly subscribed.

Hehe, I'm having some fun ideas involving metals as well


----------



## therion777 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dear All, because of my poor English skills I'm afraid my expressions may be wrong and hard to read, But please be patient!



Hywel said:


> Still, should be an interesting addition to the tonewood (or tonematerials I suppose) debate whether you're a believer or not





Chokey Chicken said:


> I am curious to see this thing come together/in action. As someone who never really bought too much (or at all) into the tone wood debate, I think its always neat to hear guitars made from different materials. Plus the design just looks cool.


Thanks! I had an alminium guitar(Abel Axe) about 10 years ago. That was a great sounding guitar. I regret that I sold that.
I hope this steel guitar will be as good as Abel Axe was to me.



pdotson said:


> This looks really cool. Can't wait to see more!


Thanks! neither can I!



Berserker said:


> Looks like a gun from a sci fi movie! Really looking forward to seeing this come together.


Like this?&#12288;&#12288;







vansinn said:


> Hehe, I'm having some fun ideas involving metals as well


Wow, If you don't mind, please share your idea.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Feb 28, 2015)

Have you seen this, made by Guitar Logistics?


----------



## therion777 (Feb 28, 2015)

JuliusJahn said:


> Have you seen this, made by Guitar Logistics?




wow!!!!!!!!!!!
it's insaneley cool!!! looks awesome.
Thank you for your input.
Now I'm planning 2nd build(metal and wood hybrid). It is truly inspiring.


----------



## blckrnblckt (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh my god, that's terrifying.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have to clean blazing flux off and smooth the blazed joints.





It is just trial fitting










hack and slash!
making notch part for pickup.





still have a lot of work to do,,,,,


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 2, 2015)

So beautiful


----------



## StevenC (Mar 2, 2015)

JuliusJahn said:


> Have you seen this, made by Guitar Logistics?



Looks like a Spalt:


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 2, 2015)

Mind: Blown


----------



## House74 (Mar 2, 2015)

StevenC said:


> Looks like a Spalt:


 

OMFG I would play the shit out of this!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 3, 2015)

StevenC said:


> Looks like a Spalt:


Oh I didn't know about spalt.
Both are good!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 3, 2015)

kindsage said:


> So beautiful



Thank you very much!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 3, 2015)

wow, good work. this metal guitar is gonna be br00tlz...

i think im gonna start a thread called "tone metals discussion"


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow, interesting project! As a metalworker myself (welding/machining/fab), this is definitely relative to my interests. Gives me quite a few ideas as well.

Can't wait to see the final product!

And +1 to your "grinding is hard work" comment. It's definitely the most tedious thing to metalworking. I know the feels, bro.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 8, 2015)

Whoa, cool


----------



## therion777 (Mar 9, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> wow, good work. this metal guitar is gonna be br00tlz...
> 
> i think im gonna start a thread called "tone metals discussion"



I think steel has very bright tone. (It is not clear until this build finished.)
If you don't mind my asking what is br00tlz?
Sorry I'm not good at English.



Vhyle said:


> Wow, interesting project! As a metalworker myself (welding/machining/fab), this is definitely relative to my interests. Gives me quite a few ideas as well.
> Can't wait to see the final product!



Oh, you are professional metalworker!
Because I'm just a amateur, my metal working technique is limited.
I believe you can build far superior one to mine!



Vhyle said:


> And +1 to your "grinding is hard work" comment. It's definitely the most tedious thing to metalworking. I know the feels, bro.


exactly!



SilentCartographer said:


> Whoa, cool


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 9, 2015)

I get rid of the grinder work, and used old-fashioned method in this place.
Level the pick up route with hand file


----------



## vilk (Mar 9, 2015)

he's a voodoo doll? kind of strange for futuristic metal guitar to have something like that... or it's not actually a voodoo doll?


----------



## therion777 (Mar 9, 2015)

vilk said:


> he's a voodoo doll? kind of strange for futuristic metal guitar to have something like that... or it's not actually a voodoo doll?


Hmm, &#12288;No particular reason. It is just a mascot character.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 9, 2015)

Are you using any software for this?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 9, 2015)

therion777 said:


> If you don't mind my asking what is br00tlz?



Br00tlz (or br00tz or br00tulz, etc.) is an overwrought way of spelling "brutal". It should be read with a bit more "gruff" and is meant to imply a kind of joking attitude towards that whole "heavier than thou"-mentality, while mostly also showing appreciation for all things brutal.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 9, 2015)

Holy fkn shit, you are my hero man! That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 9, 2015)

therion777 said:


> Oh, you are professional metalworker!
> Because I'm just a amateur, my metal working technique is limited.
> I believe you can build far superior one to mine!
> 
> ...


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 10, 2015)

Teh Br000000000tlzzzzzzz0rx


----------



## darren (Mar 10, 2015)

Amazing! I love seeing these kinds of builds. They make me wish I knew how to weld.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 10, 2015)

hrrrmmm I'm a licensed welder.. never thought about making metal guitars.. Although if I could craft some of the builds you guys can i would trade that in a second!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> Are you using any software for this?


I only use illustrator. I wish I could use CAD type thing....



Vhyle said:


> But for "amateur" work, you're doing an awesome job!


Thank you!!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> Br00tlz (or br00tz or br00tulz, etc.) is an overwrought way of spelling "brutal". It should be read with a bit more "gruff" and is meant to imply a kind of joking attitude towards that whole "heavier than thou"-mentality, while mostly also showing appreciation for all things brutal.



Wow! I understood it. Thank you for your br00tz kindness.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 10, 2015)

immortalx said:


> Holy fkn shit, you are my hero man! That is absolutely stunning!





darren said:


> Amazing! I love seeing these kinds of builds. They make me wish I knew how to weld.



I was very honored to receive this kind of words from great builders like you.


----------



## asher (Mar 10, 2015)

That mascot dude is adorable


----------



## therion777 (Mar 10, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Teh Br000000000tlzzzzzzz0rx





SilentCartographer said:


> hrrrmmm I'm a licensed welder.. never thought about making metal guitars.. Although if I could craft some of the builds you guys can i would trade that in a second!



To&#12288;be honest, my welding skill is very very poor. All I can is blazing.
So, the materials I can use are limited.(steel, copper, silver, brass) 
If I was good at welding, I can use aluminium, titanium etc etc.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 10, 2015)

asher said:


> That mascot dude is adorable


Ha Ha, I think so, too.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 10, 2015)

therion777 said:


> To&#12288;be honest, my welding skill is very very poor. All I can is blazing.
> So, the materials I can use are limited.(steel, copper, silver, brass)
> If I was good at welding, I can use aluminium, titanium etc etc.


 
Yeah man TIG is a great process to learn! not too hard, you dont really need to get into stick or mg unless your looking to weld thick metal


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 10, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Yeah man TIG is a great process to learn! not too hard, you dont really need to get into stick or mg unless your looking to weld thick metal


 
+50

In an application like this, TIG is the way to go. Especially if you're dealing with stainless, it's easy cheesy. MIG and stick would be overkill for this kind of project. Braising also works as well, as you already know.

EDIT: If you're working with aluminum on this kind of project, TIG would also be perfect for it.

But if you're making these designs without any CAD work, you're doing a phenomenal job.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 11, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Yeah man TIG is a great process to learn! not too hard, you dont really need to get into stick or mg unless your looking to weld thick metal





Vhyle said:


> +50
> 
> In an application like this, TIG is the way to go. Especially if you're dealing with stainless, it's easy cheesy. MIG and stick would be overkill for this kind of project. Braising also works as well, as you already know.
> 
> ...



&#65320;mmm, I should learn TIG welding,,,
Thank you for your advises!


----------



## Haun (Mar 11, 2015)

I think I'd have a hard time with a guitar that didn't have some place to rest my palm on, just above the bridge. Might be a nice thing to have in mind.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 12, 2015)

install the Pickup mounting tabs.
I use silver blazig rod to minimize distortion caused by heating.





Done! 
looks dirty? It is oxidation by heating and burnt blazing flux. 
It is only skin deep.&#12288;So, can easily clean up.





in the rice cooker...
Am I going insane??





blazing flux was washed off!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 15, 2015)

Some updates...




















It is the foot rest part.
I've bended steel plate only by man-power. It&#12288;took me almost 1.5hours


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 15, 2015)

Will you cut a little chamfer into those pipes to hold the forearm rest at an angle? I feel like it'd be rather uncomfortable if it was held 100% parallel to the face of the body... 

The whole thing is looking spectacular, by the way. I don't think the voodoo doll supports the whole lazer-sci-fi kinda look, but I can live with it, especially when hidden behind the Laces.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 15, 2015)

Looking pretty cool!

You didn't want to heat up the steel before bending it? It would have taken a lot less than 1.5 hours, haha.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 16, 2015)

Man, this is too cool! There are times your build reminds me of better days gone by when we all customized cafe bikes in the 70's.
Looking forward to more..

I wonder what would happen if you and Scherzo got together on a build..


----------



## immortalx (Mar 16, 2015)

All I know is that I'd love to own this one! Such a fantastic idea and do nicely executed!
Can't wait to see more man


----------



## therion777 (Mar 16, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> Looking pretty cool!
> 
> You didn't want to heat up the steel before bending it? It would have taken a lot less than 1.5 hours, haha.



Oh&#12289;why didn't I&#12288;think that method.
I've wasted my time.... lol

anyway, correct the distortion caused by heat through blazing work is hard job.
If I was good at TIG welding...


----------



## therion777 (Mar 16, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> Will you cut a little chamfer into those pipes to hold the forearm rest at an angle? I feel like it'd be rather uncomfortable if it was held 100% parallel to the face of the body...


Hmm, pipes are sunken from face of bridge plate. And I'll file down the gap between pipes and forearm rest. So (maybe) it is not probrem!




For reference, this pic is my DIY bike frame




Pikka Bird said:


> The whole thing is looking spectacular, by the way. I don't think the voodoo doll supports the whole lazer-sci-fi kinda look, but I can live with it, especially when hidden behind the Laces.



Thank you so much for your king comment.
True, They will hidden when it finished.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 16, 2015)

vansinn said:


> Man, this is too cool! There are times your build reminds me of better days gone by when we all customized cafe bikes in the 70's.
> Looking forward to more..
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you and Scherzo got together on a build..


Thank you a lot! I love 70's sports cars. They also have steel radder pipe &#65286; non-stressed skin construction.



immortalx said:


> All I know is that I'd love to own this one! Such a fantastic idea and do nicely executed!
> Can't wait to see more man



Wow, I am afraid I hardly deserve this sort of remuneration.
Btw,&#12288;your metal inlay work is insanely cooool


----------



## therion777 (Mar 22, 2015)

forearm rest is ready






And then blaze them together





I&#65356;&#65356; smooth the gap, bump? later.





trial fitting.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 22, 2015)

You should sharpen the edges of the upper horn and use it to inflict bodily harm while shredding like the badass this thread has proven you to be!
That is such killer work dude! I'm no builder, but that is so interesting to see someone pull off.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## coffeeflush (Mar 24, 2015)

This is awesome combination of ergonomics and awesomeness


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 24, 2015)

THIS looks awesome


----------



## jeremyb (Mar 24, 2015)

This thing is gonna be insane!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 24, 2015)

Discoqueen said:


> You should sharpen the edges of the upper horn and use it to inflict bodily harm while shredding like the badass this thread has proven you to be!
> That is such killer work dude! I'm no builder, but that is so interesting to see someone pull off.



Sharpen the edge?? If I do so, it will be a real "AXE"


----------



## therion777 (Mar 24, 2015)

JamesM said:


>





coffeeflush said:


> This is awesome combination of ergonomics and awesomeness





teamSKDM said:


> THIS looks awesome





jeremyb said:


> This thing is gonna be insane!



Wow! Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 24, 2015)

Small updates.
Ive cut out the end of the radder frame.
And smoothed welding(blazing) track.(&#8592;not finished yet. This&#12288;work takes a lot of time. )

trial fitting again.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 24, 2015)

therion777 said:


>


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 24, 2015)

Holy .... this is awesome.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## immortalx (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't stop staring at this beautiful piece of art!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 25, 2015)

glad to see this build still going...

...the t-800 model 101 will be happy to see this completed


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 25, 2015)

What's the idea for the neck/headstock?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 25, 2015)

I really hope this build doesn't turn out to be a bust for playability, as it looks amazing!!!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 26, 2015)

ElRay said:


>


Oh, Thank you!



leftyguitarjoe said:


> Holy .... this is awesome.


Thank you very much.



Alex Kenivel said:


>


I'm very grateful!



immortalx said:


> I can't stop staring at this beautiful piece of art!


Thank you for your comment! You are too kind!



M3CHK1LLA said:


> glad to see this build still going...
> ...the t-800 model 101 will be happy to see this completed


----------



## therion777 (Mar 26, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> What's the idea for the neck/headstock?


As for the neck, there is no idea by my own.
If it's not any trouble, please check 1st page.
Neck was built by Tom Drinkwater at Oakland Axe Factory.
I think everyone at SS.org already knows, he is not only a great builder, but also a super cool guy!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 26, 2015)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I really hope this build doesn't turn out to be a bust for playability, as it looks amazing!!!



Thank you for your comment. I hope so too!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 26, 2015)

I actually totally forgot about the neck.  Too much awesome going on with the body.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 27, 2015)

wow this is awesome. if you could get the guitar black powder coated i would freak out. this is a genius design.


----------



## therion777 (Mar 30, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> I actually totally forgot about the neck.  Too much awesome going on with the body.





teamSKDM said:


> wow this is awesome. if you could get the guitar black powder coated i would freak out. this is a genius design.



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## therion777 (Mar 30, 2015)

I noticed that PU cavities are rather shallow

IMO, As&#12288;a solution,,,

A. use sims under neck and bridge. 
B. grind the bottom side of death bar
C. instead of LACE, use normal PU.(bottom plate modify is necessary)
D. make Pups by my own.

Plan-A is the most easy way. Now I have been making them.

,,,But plan-D is also attractive.
So, just for the fun, I made Lace-type? prototype PU.
It looks ugly. but it works.






As output level is a bit low, I combined it with SD blackout module preamp.
I got a good result.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 30, 2015)

Man, is there anything that you CAN't do! This sounds way interesting. Have you recorded a clip or something?


----------



## therion777 (Mar 31, 2015)

immortalx said:


> Man, is there anything that you CAN't do! This sounds way interesting. Have you recorded a clip or something?



I'm just a DIYer. My skills and knowledge are very limited,,,

I don't know how to upload movie on this forum...
I hope this helps you.
https://youtu.be/0ntwXNQbwyc

Sorry for crappy playing.
There is no way to attach the proto PU to the body, it is difficult&#12288;to play the guitar at 'normal-position'.

FYI, the distance between magnet and strings is approx 10mm. If I could get them closer, I can get more better distorted sound.


----------



## Zhysick (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow... this thread is going to be the best one of the whole fcking history...

Not only a original, metal bodied 7 string headless but also home made lo-z pickups? 

COME ON!!! Are you receiving orders?


----------



## immortalx (Mar 31, 2015)

therion777 said:


> I'm just a DIYer. My skills and knowledge are very limited,,,
> 
> I don't know how to upload movie on this forum...
> I hope this helps you.
> ...



Thanks for the clip man! And trust me, you're NOT a regular DIYer, this is amazing stuff you are doing


----------



## therion777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> Wow... this thread is going to be the best one of the whole fcking history...
> 
> Not only a original, metal bodied 7 string headless but also home made lo-z pickups?
> 
> COME ON!!! Are you receiving orders?





immortalx said:


> Thanks for the clip man! And trust me, you're NOT a regular DIYer, this is amazing stuff you are doing



Thanks! everyone!
I've come down with a stomach flu... sorry for the late reply.


----------



## therion777 (Apr 16, 2015)

New Pick up concept,,,
I hope it will work out well


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks nice and seems promising... 

Keep us updated, please 

Cheers!


----------



## therion777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> Looks nice and seems promising...
> 
> Keep us updated, please
> 
> Cheers!




Thanks! I will!


----------



## Semi-pro (Apr 17, 2015)

This is so awesome! Please finish this build, no matter what


----------



## skeels (Apr 17, 2015)

Where have I been for all this awesomeness?!

This is awesome! 

skeels likes this


----------



## 7JxN7 (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh man! I only just stumbled across this thread! I'm a fully trade qualified metal worker, and I left the industry a few years back to pursue other opportunities, your thread is making me want to get back into it again haha.

Even though you keep saying your only a DIYer, you are doing some great work and seem to be making up for any lack of training with your ability to plan and your eye for detail. Amazing build dude! I love where this is going


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 17, 2015)

skeels said:


> Where have I been for all this awesomeness?!



Right? How the F did I miss this until now? This is sweet!


----------



## therion777 (May 10, 2015)

I've got some time for proceeding this project.

some updates,,,


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (May 10, 2015)

Wow man, really cool. How are you gonna finish it? Paint, chrome, something else?


----------



## therion777 (May 10, 2015)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Wow man, really cool. How are you gonna finish it? Paint, chrome, something else?



Now, which finish to go with?&#12288;is my headache.
At first, I considered chrome plating. But as this body is made from some 
different materials, it is not suitable for chrome finish.

Next, I requested professional painter to paint it.
But I was refused. Maybe the shape ob body is too complex to paint??

Now I'm searching another painter.


----------



## Zhysick (May 10, 2015)

Why just not polished? Some brushed areas with some mirror polished ones would look amazing...

Oh wait... it's not all Stainless steel, right?

Uhm...

In that case brushed and mirror polish and a clear coat? 

Is just I love sooo much the idea of a all metal "metal looking" metal headless guitar (realize the different meanings of metal there )


----------



## therion777 (May 10, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> Why just not polished? Some brushed areas with some mirror polished ones would look amazing...
> Oh wait... it's not all Stainless steel, right?
> Uhm...
> 
> ...



Yes,this body is mainly made from carbon steel. To prevent rust, some sort of
finish is needed. 

I love&#12288;"metal looking&#12288;too.


----------



## therion777 (May 10, 2015)

everyone, sorry for late reply.



Semi-pro said:


> This is so awesome! Please finish this build, no matter what


Thank you. I'll do my best!



skeels said:


> Where have I been for all this awesomeness?!
> 
> This is awesome!
> 
> skeels likes this



Wow thank you for your awesome comment!



7JxN7 said:


> Oh man! I only just stumbled across this thread! I'm a fully trade qualified metal worker, and I left the industry a few years back to pursue other opportunities, your thread is making me want to get back into it again haha.
> 
> Even though you keep saying your only a DIYer, you are doing some great work and seem to be making up for any lack of training with your ability to plan and your eye for detail. Amazing build dude! I love where this is going



Thank you! I have a long road to develop my metal working skills. 
I envy great skills of professional metalworkes.



Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Right? How the F did I miss this until now? This is sweet!


Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## therion777 (May 10, 2015)

replace wood screws with metal inserts and bolts


----------



## slapnutz (May 10, 2015)

Veeeerrryy nice mate.

Having a clean and polished "machine" look is definitely a good idea. Maybe even partially anodised look?

Btw, have you thought about going the other way and maybe looking at a mixture of Nickle or Copper plating for a "distressed/aged" metal look? Hell, even Ruthenium plated looks awesome.

Keep the updates coming brah!


----------



## odibrom (May 10, 2015)

Looking good... keep it up...


----------



## immortalx (May 10, 2015)

I've been waiting for an update on this and can't wait to see it finished 

Have you considered powder coating it?


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 10, 2015)

Metal guitar should look metal IMO, I'd go with a mix of brushed & polished and just clear it.


----------



## therion777 (May 11, 2015)

slapnutz said:


> Veeeerrryy nice mate.
> 
> Having a clean and polished "machine" look is definitely a good idea. Maybe even partially anodised look?
> 
> ...



As a matter of fact, I think it is fine as it is. I wish&#12288;I didn't have to worry about rust!&#12288;Hmm,&#12288;I should go clear finish??
partially anodised look?: I consider that my original PU is suitable for anodized looks.

Nickle or Copper plating for a "distressed/aged" metal look?:
You mean "Steam Punk" style?
It must be cool! But as this body is made from some different material(4130steel,SUS303,SCM45,normal steel,brass etc,,,), plating method is not suitable.



odibrom said:


> Looking good... keep it up...


Thank you!



immortalx said:


> I've been waiting for an update on this and can't wait to see it finished
> 
> Have you considered powder coating it?



Thank you for your response Mr.immortalx!
If I go with paint, powder coating is the best way. This method is tough and suitable for complex shape. 

But in Japan,(I don't know the situation in other countries,,,) powder coating is not popular and it costs much.




Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Metal guitar should look metal IMO, I'd go with a mix of brushed & polished and just clear it.



Yeees!&#12288;&#8221;Metal guitar should look metal&#8221;
As I said above&#8593;, I think it is fine as it is. 
I'm leaning toward clear finish.


----------



## Shane Sanders (May 11, 2015)

You might consider Aluminium metal leaf and then a clear coat. Copper leaf would look great, too.

GildedPlanet Aluminum Leaf - Imitation Silver Leaf

I like your guitar and your work ethic!


----------



## Renkenstein (May 11, 2015)

Man, that is sooooo so sweet. What an awesome build!


----------



## Shane Sanders (May 12, 2015)

slapnutz said:


> Veeeerrryy nice mate.
> 
> Having a clean and polished "machine" look is definitely a good idea. Maybe even partially anodised look?
> 
> ...



I had not encountered Ruthenium before. That's interesting stuff. Straight out of Mordor.


----------



## slapnutz (May 12, 2015)

therion777 said:


> Nickle or Copper plating for a "distressed/aged" metal look?:
> You mean "Steam Punk" style?
> It must be cool! But as this body is made from some different material(4130steel,SUS303,SCM45,normal steel,brass etc,,,), plating method is not suitable..


Yeah sorry I didnt mean coat the entire guitar. I agree that as a whole it needs to retain its "metal" look. Just thought the odd removalable part could be coated (e.g. bridge copper plate eg below). However thats just my aesthetic choice. I would definitely suggest you do what you really prefer in the end. I think doing a fine machine polish followed with some sort of clear coat solution is definitely worth investigating. 
(what are your thoughts on the welds, do you want them visible or seemless?)










Shane Sanders said:


> I had not encountered Ruthenium before. That's interesting stuff. Straight out of Mordor.


Yeah I wasnt aware of it either until I saw it on the Schaller site.
Heres a Ruthenium example of the same copper plated bridge above.
Reminds me a bit of satin/shadow chrome wheels.


----------



## SjPedro (May 12, 2015)

the meaning of metal just took a new twist! that's amazing! finish it and then play it. more than looking at it I want to hear how it sounds


----------



## therion777 (May 12, 2015)

Shane Sanders said:


> You might consider Aluminium metal leaf and then a clear coat. Copper leaf would look great, too.
> 
> GildedPlanet Aluminum Leaf - Imitation Silver Leaf
> 
> I like your guitar and your work ethic!





Shane Sanders said:


> I had not encountered Ruthenium before. That's interesting stuff. Straight out of Mordor.



Hmm, I didn't know about Aluminium metal leaf and Ruthenium,,,
They are quite unique!
Thank you for your input!


----------



## therion777 (May 12, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Man, that is sooooo so sweet. What an awesome build!



Wow, I'm happy to hear that. Especially positive comment from great builder like you.


----------



## therion777 (May 12, 2015)

slapnutz said:


> Yeah sorry I didnt mean coat the entire guitar. I agree that as a whole it needs to retain its "metal" look. Just thought the odd removalable part could be coated (e.g. bridge copper plate eg below). However thats just my aesthetic choice. I would definitely suggest you do what you really prefer in the end. I think doing a fine machine polish followed with some sort of clear coat solution is definitely worth investigating.
> (what are your thoughts on the welds, do you want them visible or seemless?)
> 
> 
> ...





SjPedro said:


> the meaning of metal just took a new twist! that's amazing! finish it and then play it. more than looking at it I want to hear how it sounds




Oh Now I see wahat you mean. English is difficult for me. 
I'm dizzy with too many choices. lol


----------



## therion777 (May 12, 2015)

Original Lo-Z PU has been done!




,,,, but it is too noisy, and output level is quite low.
OMG, it is bummer.

I think there is problem with primary loop design.


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

What an amazing build! It's beautiful! I'm building an all metal guitar too and hope it turns out as nice as yours. I sure hope so because I've spent 20 hours over the last few days building the bridge from scratch and already have 120 hours in the neck alone. All aluminum, brass, and stainless.

I'll post the build here for sure when it's done and I have internet that will let me upload pics. Here's a link for now if you want to see it:https://muut.com/campexist#!/member-projects:aluminum-8-string-fanned-f

As far as your pickups go, it appears that the magnets are touching the loop so if they're conductive, they're probably shortcutting the sensing loop. If you drill the holes around the magnets slightly larger and make sure all of the magnets are electrically isolated from the sensing loop, it should work much better.

Also, you are very humble about your playing! The right hand tapping in the pickup test video gave me goosebumps and I've been playing for 24 years.

Anyway, I can't wait to see videos of the completed build!

Rock on!


----------



## therion777 (May 13, 2015)

mdd0127 said:


> What an amazing build! It's beautiful! I'm building an all metal guitar too and hope it turns out as nice as yours. I sure hope so because I've spent 20 hours over the last few days building the bridge from scratch and already have 120 hours in the neck alone. All aluminum, brass, and stainless.
> 
> I'll post the build here for sure when it's done and I have internet that will let me upload pics. Here's a link for now if you want to see it:https://muut.com/campexist#!/member-projects:aluminum-8-string-fanned-f
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comment! I've checked your site and your new building thread. I'm very impressed your genius ideas!
And thank you for your advises about TIG welding. If possible I'll challenge it at my 2nd metal guitar build. I'm considering all metal guitar.

As for pick up, I use ceramic magnets(non-conductive), so maybe it is not problem.... 
But I've just noticed that I must electrically isolate PU and body.
Because this metal body(conductive) and PUs are electrically connected with metal screws, correct working of primary loop is (maybe) prevented.
Now I've ordered plastic screws and wait&#12288;for them to arrive.


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

Isolating the pickup body from the guitar body will help for sure. Also, I'm not sure what the gauss rating of those ceramic magnets are but I was under the impression that "lace" style pickups were possible because they used neodymium magnets so that might be something to try if isolating it doesn't achieve the results you're after.


----------



## Ernesto (May 19, 2015)

I saw this was at 6,665 views and had to click.

@therion777 Any progress on your pickup? I can't wait to see a video of this thing!


----------



## Neilzord (May 19, 2015)

I know it may take away from the metal look, Which from what I can gather isn't what you're after... 

But.. have you considered Chemical Blacking for the main body? Leaving all hardware etc in metal? as that won't intrude on any threads etc and would look great against that neck!! 

Whatever you do, this guitar is truly epic and it'll look great however you finish it!


----------



## therion777 (May 19, 2015)

mdd0127 said:


> Isolating the pickup body from the guitar body will help for sure. Also, I'm not sure what the gauss rating of those ceramic magnets are but I was under the impression that "lace" style pickups were possible because they used neodymium magnets so that might be something to try if isolating it doesn't achieve the results you're after.





mdd0127 said:


> I saw this was at 6,665 views and had to click.
> 
> @therion777 Any progress on your pickup? I can't wait to see a video of this thing!



Thank you for your comments!
And you are the 6666th visitor! Number ob the... Congrats!! 

As for original PU design, there are some problems I have to fix.
As for this build, I'll use LACE PU. I'm still waiting plastic screws 

Problems...
&#12539;Gauss rating of dot type ceramic magnets that I use for 2nd design
are (maybe) bit too low. I'm looking for right size bar type mag like LACE, but it hard to find
&#12539;And (maybe) there is problem with my dual loop design.
Now I'm considering simple single loop design(like 1st proto type)


----------



## therion777 (May 19, 2015)

Neilzord said:


> I know it may take away from the metal look, Which from what I can gather isn't what you're after...
> 
> But.. have you considered Chemical Blacking for the main body? Leaving all hardware etc in metal? as that won't intrude on any threads etc and would look great against that neck!!
> 
> Whatever you do, this guitar is truly epic and it'll look great however you finish it!



Thank you for your kind words and advises!
black parkerize, titanium nitride, steel anodization etc...
They are all attractive finishes!

But I'd already asked queries about them with a professional of metal industry.

The answer was" because this body uses some materials, it is not suitable for metal surface treatment."

Hmm, about this build, I'll go with paint.

Now I planning all stainless (Oh, except FB) guitar.
As&#12288;your advise, I'm considering Chemical Blacking about this project.


----------



## Ernesto (May 21, 2015)

I put a clearcoat with reflective material in it on my handlebars and might try it on a guitar someday. In the day, it's 95% clear but when you shine a light on it, it lights up like the reflective cloth they use on backpacks and motorcycle jackets.

It looks so beautiful raw, I'd probably clear it with something if it was mine. Some other part of me thinks that it should get used to beat a watermelon filled with red paint to smithereens, then left outside to rust for a few months...  

I'm sure that whatever you decide to do will end up awesome!

I was looking at your pickup again too and it looks like the direction the loop takes would possibly, if isolated, create cancelling signals between the upper and lower magnets. It seems like an individual loop around each magnet row, then connected in parallel or series, before the transformer, would be the way to do a dual coil. Flip flopping wires/connections,you'd eventually end up with a humbucker. This is just intuition though. I'm still studying pickup stuff for sure.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 21, 2015)

Hywel said:


> Can't wait to hear what this sounds like


It'll probably sound pretty darn metal.











(  )


----------



## Ernesto (May 21, 2015)

I'm getting antsy to start experimenting with pickups so I've been doing some research. I found this online and thought it might be a good reference here.

"coils in phase, equal polarity: no hum cancelling, in phase signal coils in phase, reversed polarity: no hum cancelling, out of phase signal coils out of phase, equal polarity: hum cancelling, out of phase signal coils out of phase, reversed polarity: hum cancelling, in phase signal"


----------



## Synesthesia (May 25, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, how did you get your steel frame pieces? Did you cut them yourself or have someone cut them out for you? They look really nice and clean. Were they water cut? Or cnc plasma cut? I ask because I've wanted to do something similar for a long time and I've done a lot of metal work but I don't have access to a metal shop anymore. Plus I want to work with aluminum. I was just wondering if you had a source for cutting 2d metal forms? 
Awesome build by the way. Cant wait to see it strung up!


----------



## therion777 (Jul 24, 2015)

Synesthesia said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you get your steel frame pieces? Did you cut them yourself or have someone cut them out for you? They look really nice and clean. Were they water cut? Or cnc plasma cut? I ask because I've wanted to do something similar for a long time and I've done a lot of metal work but I don't have access to a metal shop anymore. Plus I want to work with aluminum. I was just wondering if you had a source for cutting 2d metal forms?
> Awesome build by the way. Cant wait to see it strung up!



I am sorry for taking rather a while to reply to it. Things have been very hectic since I was super busy.&#12288;I was on business trip to china...

I usually cut steel plates by my hand. (I often make knives as a hobby)
using drill, saw, metal file,,, Its super primitive method.

But this case, design is a bit complex. so, I drew the design on illustrator, and send it to my friend who can use laser-cut machine. 
but kerf? cut end? (English is difficult for me!) of laser-cut is a bit rough.
So, hand filing work is unavoidable.


----------



## therion777 (Jul 24, 2015)

internal cable.







back view





paint it gun metal gray





finished!











Finally it' finished!
Thank you for everyone who checked this thread.
And spacial thanks to Tom from Oakland Axe Factory!!!!(who build this awesome neck!)


----------



## Deegatron (Jul 24, 2015)

EPIC... mother %[email protected]#$#@ing EPIC....


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jul 24, 2015)

This is so cool, it's beautiful with a brutal edge. I'd love to see a video demo some time.


----------



## therion777 (Jul 24, 2015)

Deegatron said:


> EPIC... mother %[email protected]#$#@ing EPIC....



Thanks!


----------



## therion777 (Jul 24, 2015)

KnightroExpress said:


> This is so cool, it's beautiful with a brutal edge. I'd love to see a video demo some time.



If you don't mid please check it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMEln5LncEE

Sorry for crappy vid,,,


----------



## pondman (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow what a result 
Most excellent build. Congrats.


----------



## Renkenstein (Jul 24, 2015)

Good Gawd, that's phenomenal. Congrats!


...and DAMN, you've got some licks!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah man that's a really nice piece. I was wondering what ever came of this thread the other day, glad to see it came out so well. This looks like something you could use to promote your own brand or something. I have not seen very many metal bodied guitars, but this is certainly one of the nicer examples. Whats the total weight of it?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 24, 2015)

That looks so goddamn cool, I love it!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome end result


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jul 24, 2015)

That came out completely amazing.


----------



## neun Arme (Jul 25, 2015)

That's really beautiful, man, congrats to you.


----------



## therion777 (Jul 25, 2015)

pondman said:


> Wow what a result
> Most excellent build. Congrats.





Renkenstein said:


> Good Gawd, that's phenomenal. Congrats!
> 
> 
> ...and DAMN, you've got some licks!





BlackMastodon said:


> That looks so goddamn cool, I love it!





Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Awesome end result





neun Arme said:


> That's really beautiful, man, congrats to you.



Thank you for all kind comment, everyone.!!



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Yeah man that's a really nice piece. I was wondering what ever came of this thread the other day, glad to see it came out so well. This looks like something you could use to promote your own brand or something. I have not seen very many metal bodied guitars, but this is certainly one of the nicer examples. Whats the total weight of it?



Thank you!
The total weight of this guitar is 7.09lbs. It is the lightest guitar of all I have.
Now I'm planning metal neck & body. And I'm finding an efficient way of building.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm so happy to see this finished. It's beautiful.


----------



## haieb (Aug 7, 2015)

Epic guitar! And nice licks


----------



## Serratus (Aug 14, 2015)

Very inspiring build - lovely guitar! As someone who's built a guitar out of metal before, I appreciate the amount of work that went into this! Great build!


----------



## 4Eyes (Aug 14, 2015)

you are crazy! simply amazing!


----------

